# Hello from land of ice and snow



## CoffeeLover (Apr 1, 2018)

does writing music make me a composer? 
such a huge title 
i dont know if i am worthy of it

i know nothing about orchestration and let alone film and game music 
maybe i get a little info here? 

i am a semi pro touring musician 
and a band member
i play bassguitar and guitar and piano
things i avoid is basicly everything that has to do with this shity industry other than creating music 
and drink coffee with fellow musicians
and that is my ZEN. 

ive used protools as my recording DAW

i recently jumped the ship to CubasePro 9.5 due to the lack of midi handling within protools 
and i am halfway on building my template within cubase and am excited to start making some noise
I hope ill learn and discover some cool things here from you all.

thanks


----------



## Dear Villain (Apr 1, 2018)

Welcome! I love your philosophy about focusing on the music (and coffee!) Enjoy discovering the wide array of music, personalities, and philosophies that permeate these boards!

Dave


----------



## CoffeeLover (Apr 1, 2018)

Dear Villain said:


> Welcome! I love your philosophy about focusing on the music (and coffee!) Enjoy discovering the wide array of music, personalities, and philosophies that permeate these boards!
> 
> Dave



Thank you very much Dave

your music sounds very good! "through the fog" feels very soothing.

Austmann.


----------



## Dear Villain (Apr 2, 2018)

Hi Austmann,

Thanks for listening to Through the Fog! So, maybe I missed it, but where are you actually based? When I saw Land of Ice and Snow, I thought maybe Canada (where I am) or Northern European countries. Do tell!


----------



## CoffeeLover (Apr 2, 2018)

aah yes 
The immigrant song from Led Zeppelin?
my name is Svavar Austmann Traustason
I am 39 years old 
Born and raised in Reykjavík iceland
I am a total geek
i love music and gear and computers 
at the moment im busy with studying IT and 
working in healthcare at a facility for disabled people
and also in a rock band being a rockstar and an amateur crossfit athlete 
"well basicly quit partying and snorting cocaine 5 years ago 
and needed to get me health back on track"
I am quite calm but always up for sarcastic humor 
and geeky conversations.
i also aim at sharpening my piano skills and basic music writing
after i graduate from school
but now i am setting up cubase scoring template and basicly learning that DAW

There you have it
i could write more as i am an open book "Social Experiment"
but im in a hurry for evening shift at work 

ill post a link later with some dreampop metal
hope its enough for now
have a great day and thanks


----------



## CoffeeLover (Apr 9, 2018)

honestly i was never gonna go into any orchestration or classical songwriting
all i wanted to do was to be Pink Floyd mixed with Motorhead
but as technology and ideas progressed throughout the years things got very creative
and now i am at a place where i want to get more into this.

here is a mellow country metal
i could not find the demo of the track
it was only drums and bassguitar and banjo and very synthy strings from AirExpand recorded in the rehearsal studio 
it was very fascinating scetch.

later on we brought a string quartet 
and recorded it properly
and there is also spitfire tundra and also that time where i felt the magic of libraries
anyway here is the track and you wont understand a word but hope you enjoy.

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=solstafir+otta

and one with only piano and strings
i wrote that pretty much hung over back stage on a damaged piano on an iphone an hour before a show in Hamburg 
I was pretty much feeling suicidal at the time
but happy to have that idea on the phone 
i was so happy with it and had a video done from friends from finland who are responsible for everything in it.


----------

